

Spectrum Nerd - iav
http://www.spectrumnerd.com/data.html

======
rayiner
Very neat visualization! Note that these charts are of static allocations, not
dynamic usage. Dynamically, we use very little of the spectrum that we've
statistically allocated, even in a busy urban environment:
[http://www.sharedspectrum.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010_0923-G...](http://www.sharedspectrum.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010_0923-General-Band-Survey-30MHz-to-3GHz.pdf) (see Figure 9
for the punchline). Look at all that open real estate, and think about how
much we've managed to do with a measly 100 MHz in the ISM band.

------
batbomb
I'm not so sure this is actually "available" spectrum, as it is unused-by-
carrier spectrum.

For example: the large dark spot in New Mexico is probably that way for a
reason: The VLA is smack in the middle.

